# AIO King???



## matmak81 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi guys

With the addition of a few new products recently, ie autofinesse tripple, concours car care gold rush, autobrite enhance, wolf's shine and seal etc what in your opinion is the reigning king of aio,s

Would like to hear what you think or if you'd compared/tried any of them, I'm looking for the easiest one to apply by hand that'll give me the best finish

Let the debate commence


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

I vote for Tripple  amazing finish by hand...much better than other products I've used.


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

never yet used AF tripple or gold rush, but i got pretty good results with AB cherry glaze (enhance is probably even better) and shine&seal.

You can't go wrong with any product you mentioned.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Carlack 68 Nano Systematic.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Zaino AIO


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

For an off the shelf product (eg something your Dad could buy from a local shop not an internet product) SRP is pretty good.
Yes there are better protecting/correcting products but its does me.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Zaino AIO
Dodo Juice Need For Speed
Autofinnese tripple 

In that order of greatness :thumb:


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Carlack 68 Nano Systematic or KLASSE AIO


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Scholl a15,top AIO.


----------



## calinsanchez (Apr 6, 2010)

ronwash said:


> Scholl a15,top AIO.


:thumb::thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

SRP, UDS miles better than tripple.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Tripple is steps ahead of anything I've tried before, seemed to work very well by DA also


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

ronwash said:


> Scholl a15,top AIO.


:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Need for Speed :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Audriulis said:


> Carlack 68 Nano Systematic or KLASSE AIO


Yep! :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Either SRP or Autobrite cherry glaze, both underestimated and amazing products IMO


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Klasse All in One for a non-abrasive AIO; Optimum Poli-Seal if some light swirl removal is desired.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Another vote for SRP


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

AF Tripple


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

Yellow Dave said:


> Tripple is steps ahead of anything I've tried before, seemed to work very well by DA also


:thumb:


ronwash said:


> Scholl a15,top AIO.


:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Still Carlack for me in terms of cleaning ability and protection.

Tripple does different things but is equally as impresive.


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Anyone tried CG's offering?

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/A_complete_all_in_one_polish_that_gently_removes_l_p/all1.htm


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Carlack 68 NSC/Klase AIO for me. Excellent cleansing properties and puts down a good base for your favourite wax/sealant to bond to.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

The daddy of aio products imo







the most versatile aio that you could wish for.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I would say either Z-AIO (with mild abrasive qualities), CarLack NSC or Werkstat Prime (without).


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Optimum poli-seal is massively under rated :thumb:

But my favourite is VP Achilles prep given the addition of fillers, which poli-seal lacks...depends what you're after out of your AIO.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

This is very application dependant... but the one problem with carlack for me is that it doesn't fill in the same way that SRP et al. do. So is it an "all" in one? But for gloss, cleaning, and actual protection it's amazing. I've taken good advice and use it on shuts etc. Where swirls aren't an issue - what choice is there?

Has anyone tested the newer generation of AIO/Glazes?

SRP v2.0, Tripple, A15, Prima Amigo, etc would make a pretty good test if done well - maybe throw some of the old codgers in there too! :thumb:

_Cough, cough.... *Dave?*_


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

AF Triple


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Tried loads and there is only one for deep down cleaning and leaving good base for your lsp Carlack 68 Nano Systematic


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Keep reading SRP and yes this will clean, polish & fill but offers no real protection like AG UDS does. You really need to follow SRP with EGP if sticking with the range so imo this is not an AIO.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It does offer some protection, that's why it's called an all in one. Cleans, pprotects and seals.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Another af tripple vote here, pi**es all over srp any day


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

A good allround affordable aio
autobrite cherry glaze
ive used it by hand and via rotary,getting great results with both methods


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

bigmc said:


> It does offer some protection, that's why it's called an all in one. Cleans, pprotects and seals.


Yes but they recommend you follow this up with EGP so the seal part must be poor. IMO this is the most important part.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Duragloss 501. Great cleaner, easy to work with and leaves a nice protection.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

bero1306 said:


> Yes but they recommend you follow this up with EGP so the seal part must be poor. IMO this is the most important part.


Auto finesse recommend topping tripple with a wax for maximum protection does that make it poor or does it still ride the new product best ever wave??


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> A good allround affordable aio
> autobrite cherry glaze
> ive used it by hand and via rotary,getting great results with both methods


Again, another one for cherry glaze too, really is amazing stuff and gives a good few weeks at least of protection. Not bad for an AIO


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Auto finesse recommend topping tripple with a wax for maximum protection does that make it poor or does it still ride the new product best ever wave??


would be interesting to test tripple against srp long term to see which lasts best, know where my money would be going


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

msb said:


> would be interesting to test tripple against srp long term to see which lasts best, know where my money would be going


I looked at buying triple after the hype on here, until I saw the thread and I didn't bother, I can get the same results with ag uds.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

bigmc said:


> I looked at buying triple after the hype on here, until I saw the thread and I didn't bother, I can get the same results with ag uds.


In all honesty there is only place for one of these type of products in most peoples collections, i have been very impressed with the auto finesse products and on the whole currently favor them but if autoglyms you're thing theres nothing wrong with that,each to their own:thumb:


----------



## Gully (Dec 17, 2011)

Another vote for AF Tripple!!

Couple 50/50's of results from Tripple applied by hand:


----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

Truly loving tripple!! Best product I've used....


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Before coming to detailing world i just used Turtlewax platinum wax.
Later tried SRP and Carlack 68 NSC.

It's easiest for me to see the paint cleansing effectiveness on my white mini and I would honestly say for ease of use the Turtlewax was the easiest to apply/remove needing the least effort to cleanse ingrained dirt from the white paint dissolving the marks the fastest and so easy to buff off. The SRP comes 2nd then the Carlack last in term of cleansing effectiveness and ease of use.....ALL IMHO OF COURSE.
As for their durabiliy, I never really investigated this as i would top with Colli.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Still Carlack for me in terms of cleaning ability and protection.
> 
> Tripple does different things but is equally as impresive.


Russ: Have you tried BH Cleanser Polish against Rejunevate? Which of this two has better cutting ability and is more versatile?


----------



## ColinA5 (May 30, 2007)

Deleted!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

ColinA5 said:


> I have used both, Cleaner Polish beats it by a mile in the looks department on my silver paint.


Is Cleaner Polish as easy use that Amigo and what about versatile? How long you must wait before topping it up with sealant/wax?


----------



## ColinA5 (May 30, 2007)

Deleted!


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

New SRP or Radiant Wax is brilliant stuff:thumb:


----------

